# طالب ماجستير في الاتصالات بحاجة الى مصدر



## فالح المهندس (18 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ..
انا طالب ماجستير في هندسة الاتصالات رسالتي عن (Smart AntennaSystems) أرجو من المهتمين بموضوع الـ(Antennas) بأن لا يبخلوا علي بأي مصدر يخص هذا الموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير . 
أخوكم
فالح المهندس​


----------



## mr_safwt (18 يناير 2007)

تفضل يا اخى هذة الكتب سوف تساعدك ان شاء الله







*Smart Antenna Engineering (Artech House Mobile Communications Library)*

*Summary:*
Whether you are designing for systems based on 2G, 3G, or advanced MIMO technology, you can find the solution you need with this comprehensive reference on applying smart antennas in wireless and mobile communications. The book provides you with a simple yet powerful design methodology that enables you to select the smart antenna approach most suitable for a particular application. Moreover, it offers guidance in designing the appropriate uplink and downlink beamforming algorithms. 
This practical resource takes a systems approach to smart antenna engineering, detailing how to analyze and evaluate performance of the systems solution you design. It looks at both the uplink and downlink within a system, so you can balance capacity and coverage on both links to improve overall performance. From multiple access techniques and adaptive array systems, to coverage and capacity improvements of wireless networks and smart antenna applications in handsets, the book covers a wide range of critical topics. You also find descriptions of the latest spatial channel models, allowing you to more accurately evaluate system performance.

رابط التحميل

http://rapidshare.de/files/35189945/AH-SAE.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/301069/
http://tryor.com/files/7835/AH-SAE.rar.html


Password: www.AvaxHome.ru









Properties 
*ISBN:* 0792383354
*Title:* Smart Antenna Systems and Wireless Lans (The International Series in Engineering and Computer Science)
*Author:* Garret T. Okamoto 
*Publisher:* Springer
*Publication Date:* 1998-10-15
*Number Of Pages:* 228
*Average Amazon Rating:* 

Editorial Description 
This book covers the design and mechanics of smart antenna systems and their compatibility with the worldwide wireless LAN standard (IEEE 802.11). Included are applications for Wireless LANs, terrestrial and satellite cellular systems, wireless data distribution systems, and other advanced systems. In-depth coverage is provided on utilizing smart antenna systems to increase network capacity, reduce the effects of channel fading, extend antenna battery life, and enhance the range of any wi ...read whole description


رابط التحميل

http://mihd.net/47it0d
http://depositfiles.com/files/421289
http://www.verzend.be/v/4126214/Kluwer_Smart_Antenna_Systems_and_Wireless_Lans.pdf.html
















*Smart Antennas (Electrical Engineering & Applied Signal Processing Series)*

*Summary*

Smart Antennas (Electrical Engineering & Applied Signal Processing Series)
by Lal Chand Godara
472 pages pdf
CRC Press (January, 2004)

The use of smart antennas to increase mobile communications channels has re-ignited research and development in the field. Practicing engineers are eager to discover more about this subject, and need a comprehensive book that can provide a learning platform and prevent the loss of time spent on searches through journal literature.Smart Antennas examines nearly all aspects of array signal processing and presents them in a logical manner. It delivers a detailed treatment of antenna array processing schemes, adaptive algorithms to adjust weighting, direction of arrival (DOA) estimation methods, diversity-combining methods that combat fading and reduce errors.The book introduces the various processor structures suitable for the narrowband field, examining the behavior of both element space and beamspace processors. It then explores adaptive processing, focusing on the simple matrix inversion algorithm, constrained least mean squares (LMS), the neural network approach, and more. The text also describes smart antennas that are suitable for broadband signals, and presents analyses and techniques suitable for correlated fields in narrowband and broadband signals.This volume supplements its ******* with extensive references, enabling you to further investigate smart antenna array schemes and application.

Book Info
Text examines all aspects of array signal processing, covering antenna array processing schemes, adaptive algorithms to adjust weighting, direction of arrival (DOA) estimation methods, and diversity-combining methods that combat fading and reduce errors. Includes references and index. DLC: Adaptive antennas.

رابط التحميل
http://www.vebook.com/uploadfile/2006/4/20/10305798788.zip

OR

http://www.vebook.com/uploadfile/2006/4/29/14361436520.zip


او

http://depositfiles.com/files/476385

http://mihd.net/iug52b


Password (if any): www.AvaxHome.ru









Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0070354227
*Title:* Antennas, Second Edition
*Author:* John Daniel Kraus 
*Publisher:* McGraw-Hill Companies
*Publication Date:* 1988-03-01
*Number Of Pages:* 892
*Average Amazon Rating:* 4.5​ 
Editorial Description 
This text is for the course on antennas offered to the senior/graduate level by most electrical engineering departments. It will also appeal to practicing engineers working on antenna development. The text explains both the basic theory of antennas and its application to practical designs. It provides comprehensive coverage and is replete with interesting worked examples and challenging problem sets. The revision represents a thorough updating of material and now includes BASIC programs which ca 
Table of *******s​ 
Preface 
Ch. 1 Introduction 1
Ch. 2 Antenna Basics 11
Ch. 3 The Antenna Family 57
Ch. 4 Point Sources 72
Ch. 5 Arrays of Point Sources, Part I 90
Ch. 5 Arrays of Point Sources, Part II 126
Ch. 6 The Electric Dipole and Thin Linear Antennas 165
Ch. 7 The Loop Antenna 197
Ch. 8 End-Fire Antennas: The Helical Beam Antenna and the Yagi-Uda Array, Part I 222
Ch. 8 The Helical Antenna: Axial and Other Modes, Part II 250
Ch. 9 Slot, Patch and Horn Antennas 304
Ch. 10 Flat Sheet, Corner and Parabolic Reflector Antennas 347
Ch. 11 Broadband and Frequency-Independent Antennas 378
Ch. 12 Antenna Temperature, Remote Sensing and Radar Cross Section 401
Ch. 13 Self and Mutual Impedances 438
Ch. 14 The Cylindrical Antenna and the Moment Method (MM) 461
Ch. 15 The Fourier Transform Relation between Aperture Distribution and Far-Field Pattern 501
Ch. 16 Arrays of Dipoles and of Apertures 529
Ch. 17 Lens Antennas 607
Ch. 18 Frequency-Selective Surfaces and Periodic Structures 636
Ch. 19 Practical Design Considerations of Large Aperture Antennas 660
Ch. 20 Some Examples of Large or Unique Antennas 691
Ch. 21 Antennas for Special Applications 708
Ch. 22 Terahertz Antennas 796
Ch. 23 Baluns, etc 803
Ch. 24 Antenna Measurements 827
App. A: Tables for References 888
App. B: Books, Tapes and Articles 896
App. C Computer Programs (Codes) 904
App. D Absorbing Materials 909
App. E Measurement Error 914
App. F: Answers to Starred Problems 915​ 
رابط التحميل​ 
http://mihd.net/kv4pe0 
او​ 

http://rapidshare.com/files/5556990/Kraus_Antennas.rar.html​ 









*Title:* Compact and Broadband Microstrip Antennas
*ISBN:* 0471417173
*Author:* Kin-Lu Wong
*Publisher:* Wiley-Interscience
*Edition:* 1st edition (January 15, 2002)
*Pages:* 344 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/0471417173
*Summary:*
* Compact microstrip antennas are of great importance in meeting the miniaturization requirements of modern portable communications equipment
* This book is a comprehensive treatment of design techniques and test data for current compact and broadband microstrip designs
* Summarizes the work of the author and his graduate students who have published over 80 refereed journal articles on the subject in the past few years
* Advanced designs reported by various other prestigious antenna designers are incorporated as well​ 
رابط التحميل
http://tinyurl.com/9p2j7
Password: ebooksatkoobe​ 
او​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/1139993...rostrip.Antennas._2002_._0471417173_.rar.html​


----------



## mr_safwt (18 يناير 2007)

رابط التحميل

http://rapidshare.de/files/15724037/Fresnel_Zone_Antennas_by_Guo_and_Barton.pdf.html














​
Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 086380263X
*Title:* Dielectric Resonator Antennas (Antennas Series) (Antennas)
*Author:* K. M. Luk
*Publisher:* Research Studies Press
*Publication Date:* 2002-06-01
*Number Of Pages:* 380
*Average Amazon Rating:* 

Editorial Description 
The use of a dielectric resonator as a resonant antenna was proposed in 1983. Due to the absence of metallic loss, the dielectric resonator antenna (DRA) is highly efficient when operated at millimetre wave frequencies. With the use of high dielectric constant material, the DRA can also be used as a small and low profile antenna when operated at low microwave frequencies. Low cost dielectric materials are now easily available commercially: encouraging more antenna engineers to design communicati ...read whole description


رابط التحميل
http://rapidshare.de/files/36427841/Dielectric_Resonator_Antennas.rar

او
http://rapidshare.com/files/9104373/Dielectric_Resonator_Antennas.rar


----------



## mr_safwt (18 يناير 2007)

Spaceborne Antennas for Planetary Exploration
William A. Imbriale (Editor)
ISBN: 0-470-05150-7
Hardcover
576 pages
June 2006 


This edited book is complementary to Large Antennas of the Deep Space Network (Wiley 2002), which describes all the ground antennas used in support of the spacecraft. Spaceborne Antennas for Planetary Exploration traces the development of the Jet Propulsion Laboratory (JPL) spacecraft antennas from the first Explorer satellite in 1958 to the present. It deals primarily with the radio frequency (RF) design and performance of the antennas and also includes material on environmental and mechanical considerations. It describes all the new designs and technological innovations introduced throughout their evolution. There is also a thorough treatment of all the analytical and measurement techniques used in the design and performance assessment. The technical terms assume that the reader is familiar with basic engineering and mathematical concepts as well as material typically found in a senior level course in electromagnetics


رابط التحميل
http://descanso.jpl.nasa.gov/Monograph/series8/Descanso8_00_thru_acronyms.pdf 











This comprehensive appraisal of microstrip antennas examines the analysis and design of microstrip elements, the design and technology of low cost printed antennas, special measurement techniques, the various applications of microstrip antennas, and many other related subjects.

رابط التحميل
http://mihd.net/w9jour


----------



## mr_safwt (18 يناير 2007)

*Handbook of Antennas in Wireless Communications*
*ISBN:* 0849301246
*Author:* Lal Chand Godara (Editor)
*Publisher:* CRC 
*Edition:* (August 16, 2001)
*Hardcover:* 936 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0849301246
*Summary:*
The move toward worldwide wireless communications continues at a remarkable pace, and the antenna element of the technology is crucial to its success. With contributions from more than 30 international experts, the Handbook of Antennas in Wireless Communications brings together all of the latest research and results to provide engineering professionals and students with a one-stop reference on the theory, technologies, and applications for indoor, hand-held, mobile, and satellite systems.Beginning with an introduction to wireless communications systems, it offers an in-depth treatment of propagation prediction and fading channels. It then explores antenna technology with discussion of antenna design methods and the various antennas in current use or development for base stations, hand held devices, satellite communications, and shaping beams. The discussions then move to smart antennas and phased array technology, including details on array theory and beamforming techniques. Space diversity, direction-of-arrival estimation, source tracking, and blind source separation methods are addressed, as are the implementation of smart antennas and the results of field trials of systems using smart antennas implemented. Finally, the hot media topic of the safety of mobile phones receives due attention, including details of how the human body interacts with the electromagnetic fields of these devices.Its logical development and extensive range of diagrams, figures, and photographs make this handbook easy to follow and provide a clear understanding of design techniques and the performance of finished products. Its unique, comprehensive coverage written by top experts in their fields promises to make the Handbook of Antennas in Wireless Communications the standard reference for the field.

رابط التحميل

http://rapidshare.de/files/9638698/4op_hbook.chipollo.rar.html

OR

http://www.sendspace.com/file/yieqok
password: www.Chipollo.Info
او
http://rapidshare.de/files/20588732...in_Wireless_Communications_Kingdwarf.zip.html









Book Forward *
The Deep Space Communications and Navigation Systems Center of Excellence (DESCANSO) was recently established for the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) at the California Institute of Technology’s Jet Propulsion Laboratory (JPL). DESCANSO is chartered to harness and promote excellence and innovation to meet the communications and navigation needs of future deep-space exploration.

DESCANSO’s vision is to achieve continuous communications and precise navigation—any time, anywhere. In support of that vision, DESCANSO aims to seek out and advocate new concepts, systems, and technologies; foster key scientific and technical talents; and sponsor seminars, workshops, and symposia to facilitate interaction and idea exchange.

The Deep Space Communications and Navigation Series, authored by scientists and engineers with many years of experience in their respective fields, lays a foundation for innovation by communicating state-of-the-art knowledge in key technologies. The series also captures fundamental principles and practices developed during decades of deep-space exploration at JPL. In addition, it celebrates successes and imparts lessons learned. Finally, the series will serve to guide a new generation of scientists and engineers*

رابط التحميل
http://tinyurl.com/cjs8u
او
http://descanso.jpl.nasa.gov/Monograph/series4/Descanso_Mono4_web.pdf


----------



## mr_safwt (18 يناير 2007)

*Synopsis
The 1991 NRC decadal survey for astronomy and astrophysics included a project called the Millimeter Array (MMA). This instrument would be an array of millimeter-wavelength telescopes intended to capture images of star-forming regions and distant star-burst galaxies. With the addition of contributions form Europe, the MMA evolved into the Atacama Large Millimeter Array (ALMA), a proposed array of 64, 12-meter antennas. The project is now part of the NSF Major Research Equipment and Facilities budget request. Increased costs, however, have forced the NSF to reconsider the number of antennas. To help with that review, NSF asked the NRC to assess the scientific consequences of reducing the number of active antennas from 60 to either 50 or 40. This report presents an assessment of the effect of downsizing on technical performance specifications, performance degradation, and the ability to perform transformational science, and of the minimum number of antennas needed.

رابط التحميل*
http://mihd.net/oqzxsy 
او
http://mihd.net/z8m6qs












*CAD of Microstrip Antennas for Wireless Applications (Artech House Antennas and Propagation Library)*
*ISBN:* 0890065624
*Author:* Robert A. Sainati
*Publisher:* Artech House 
*Edition:* Book&Disk edition (January 15, 1996)
*Hardcover:* 255 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0890065624
*Summary:*
The purpose of this text is to help develop an understanding of the operation of microstrip antennas and supply the tools necessary for design work. 
3 1/2 inch disk included

رابط التحميل

http://tinyurl.com/aum4n
او
http://tinyurl.com/865nf


----------



## mr_safwt (18 يناير 2007)

*Book Description*

With contributions from renowned experts, this book is an authoritative introduction to state-of-the-art research on the detection of target signals in a competing environment that is much larger then the signal after conventional signal processing and receiver filtering. It provides a t baseline for engineers and scientists, as well as practitioners and students working in surveillance, communication, and intelligence, tomography, and security intrusion industries. The book is the first to integrate three advanced approaches to weak signal detection in a spatially correlated non-Gaussian environment: homogenous partitioning of the surveillance volume, adaptive antennas, and adaptive receivers. 

رابط التحميل

http://mihd.net/f2opa7
http://rapidshare.com/files/6327327/Adaptive_Antennas_and_Receivers_084933764X.pdf








*Radiowave Propagation and Antennas for Personal Communications (The Artech House Antenna Library)*

*Summary:*
Gain a better understanding of the various propagation and antenna problems associated with personal communications with this updated and expanded version of the 1995 bestseller. As with its first edition, this new book quickly brings you up to speed on the personal communication radio channel, and demystifies the complicated engineering details behind fixed-site antennas, personal communications device (PCD) antennas near to the human body, and the radio propagation channel. 
The book also contains brand new material, including propagation characteristics associated with various new protocols, expanded sections on multipath wave propagation, new sections covering RF exposure standards, new problem-and-solution sets, and much more. Valuable reading for radio design engineers and PCS system designers, mechanical engineers, and EE students. 
Software Included! Accompanying software containing Mathcad version 6.0 and 7.0 Professional Edition templates guide you through chapter-end problems, and FORTRAN source code and executable code assist you in further study of loop and dipole antennas. One 3.5" IBM PC-compatible diskette; Mathcad templates compatible with IBM-PC and Macintosh versions of Mathcad. 

رابط التحميل

http://rapidshare.com/files/9243771/Radiowave.rar.html
http://mihd.net/d92vnt


----------



## mr_safwt (18 يناير 2007)

*Antennas*

*Summary:*

This is an exciting revision of John Kraus' classic book Antennas, which has been long known as the "Antenna Bible". A new co-author, Ronald Marhefka has joined the author team for this revison. Many new, modern applications have been added-thus the title change to Antennas with All Applications. As well, the references have been updated to include recent additons to the literature. 
Additionally, the book has been reorganized to make it more user-friendly for both students and professionals. The book now covers the fundamentals of various antennas and concepts in the first half of the book and then gets into more details on those same topics later in the book. This allows a one-semester course to just cover the fundamentals if desired, and a professional to focus on advanced topics if he or she wants

رابط التحميل
http://mihd.net/kv4pe0
او

http://rapidshare.com/files/5556990/Kraus_Antennas.rar.html









رابط التحميل
http://rapidshare.com/files/5345490/broadband_20microstrip_20antennas.pdf


----------



## mr_safwt (18 يناير 2007)

From the Publisher
This exceptional text introduces the reader to the theory and basis of antennas and propagation in the rapidly developing field of mobile communications. Topics covered include basic multipath mechanisms and propagation, and propagation modelling as well as short term channel behavior from two path and many path models and scenarios. Also, the basics of antenna design and operation are discussed including array antennas. This book promises to be a valuable reference work for many years to come, and will be an important addition to the bookshelves of telecommunications engineers and researchers.

Table of *******s:

Preface 
1 Background and introduction to mobile communications 1
2 Multipath propagation in mobile communications 63
3 Basic multipath mechanisms 89
4 Propagation modelling 149
5 Short-term channel behaviour from the two-path model 181
6 Short-term behaviour of many-path models and scenarios 245
7 Aspects of simulation and measurement 327
8 Antenna principles 435
9 Array antennas in a multipath environment 629
App. A Field strength and path loss 683
App. B Basic statistics for mobile communications 685
App. C Gaussian-derived distributions in mobile communications 697
App. D Fresnel zones 735
App. E Group delay equivalence in the time and frequency domains 737
Index 739 

رابط التحميل
http://rapidshare.com/files/9267830/kjhdckjbvh.dfz.rar.html

http://mihd.net/ir048y











*Antenna Toolkit, Second Edition*

*Summary:*
Joe Carr has provided radio amateurs and short-wave listeners with the definitive design guide for sending and receiving radio signals with Antenna Toolkit 2nd edition.

Together with the powerful suite of CD software, the reader will have a complete solution for constructing or using an antenna - bar the actual hardware! The software provides a simple Windows-based aid to carrying out the design calculations at the heart of successful antenna design. All the user needs to do is select the antenna type and set the frequency - a much more fun and less error prone method than using a conventional calculator to solve formulae.

The new edition has been revised to include further cases of propagation, additional antennas and also two new chapters - Small Loop Antennas (a topic of considerable interest, which has been the subject of much recent debate in the amateur radio press); and Yagi Beam Antennas (widely used at HF and VHF). The CD software has also been updated.

Joe Carr's expertise in the area of antenna design is legendary. Antenna designers, whether hobbyist or technician, can be assured they need look no further than Antenna Toolkit for the complete guide to understanding the practicalities of using and designing antennas today.

A complete solution for antenna design in one package.



The definitive guide to antenna design for radio amateurs and short-wave listeners


رابط التحميل
http://mihd.net/5.1063/Antenna_Toolkit_2E.rar.html
او

http://rapidshare.de/files/31268268/Antenna_Toolkit_2E.rar


----------



## mr_safwt (18 يناير 2007)

كفاية كدة ولا عايز تانى
اقولك خد شوية كمان


*Modern Antenna Design*




*ISBN:* 0471457760
*Author:* Thomas A. Milligan
*Publisher:* Wiley-IEEE Press
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0471457760
*Summary:*
* A practical book written for engineers who design and use antennas
* The author has many years of hands on experience designing antennas that were used in such applications as the Venus and Mars missions of NASA
* The book covers all important topics of modern antenna design for communications
* Numerical methods will be included but only as much as are needed for practical applications

رابط التحميل

http://rapidshare.com/files/10033630/mdnantdsn.rar

Password: www.AvaxHome.r










Description:


Reflecting a growing interest in phased array antenna systems, stemming from radar, radio astronomy, mobile communications and satellite broadcasting, Array and Phased Array Antenna Basics introduces the principles of array and phased array antennas. Packed with first-hand practical experience and worked-out examples, this is a valuable learning tool and reference source for those wishing to improve their understanding of basic array antenna systems without relying heavily on a thorough knowledge of electromagnetics or antenna theory. 
Features a general introduction to antennas and explains the array antenna principle through discussion of the physical characteristics rather than the theory 
Explores topics often not covered in antenna textbooks, such as active element pattern, array feeding, means of phase changing, array antenna characterisation, sequential rotation techniques and reactively loaded arrays 
Guides the reader through the necessary mathematics, allowing them to move onto specialist books on array and phased array antennas with a greater understanding of the topic 
Supported by a companion website on which instructors and lecturers can find electronic versions of the figures 

An ideal introduction for those without a background in antennas, this clear, concise volume will appeal to technicians, researchers and managers working in academia, government, telecommunications and radio astronomy. It will also be a valuable resource for professionals and postgraduates with some antenna 

رابط التحميل
http://mihd.net/185d9i
او
http://depositfiles.com/files/343686


----------



## mr_safwt (18 يناير 2007)

لو عايز تانى اطلب بس وهتلاقى تانى ان شاء الله

اوعى تنسى تدعيلى

بس عايزين رسالة ماجستير 100%


----------



## فالح المهندس (2 فبراير 2007)

من فالح المهندس 
لا يسعني إلا أن أشكرك يا عزيزي وأستاذي يا (mr_safwt) وهذا أقل ما تستحق . وأحب أن أتعرف اليك أكثر . أنا أخوك فالح من العراق .


----------



## walid66 (2 فبراير 2007)

هذه اول مشاركة لي اقدم فيها رسالة اعجاب وشكر وثناء
والله يا مستر صفوت انت رائع جدا 
والله انت مثل يحتذى به في العطاء
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## mr_safwt (6 فبراير 2007)

اخوك عمرو صفوت من مصر
كلية الهندسة قسم كهرباء_جامعة الازهر

متشكر جدا يا جماعة على الكلام الجميل

بس واجب على كل مسلم انة يساعد اخوة


----------



## مروة 1022 (6 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا والله ساعدنى فى كتير قوى لانى انا متخصصه فى antenna


----------



## Diyaeldin (6 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## احمد عصام (26 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## طالب الهندسة (15 مارس 2007)

الله يخليكم لنا و يرحم الله والديكم


----------



## معاذ المقصود (19 مارس 2007)

يا شباب أرجو المساعدة أريد اعرف لماذا عمليا يستخدم fm وليس pm في دوائر الارسال والاستقبال للاتصالات؟


----------



## طالب الهندسة (28 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ()معاذ المقصود()
لان Fm لايتاثر كثيراً بعملية التوهين الاسي Exp-j بعكس Pm التي تتضح فيه


----------



## مهندسة ناهد (1 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
انا مشروغ تخرجى اسمةfundamental of adaptive ARRAY ANTENNA AND CDMA SYSTEMياريت لو عند حضرتك كتب ممكن تفيدنى ياريت ترفعهالى 
شكرا عللى مجهوداتك الرائعة


----------



## بطروخه (6 أبريل 2007)

شكرا شكرا شكرا بكـتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير
لان مشوع تخرجى هو smatr antenna


----------



## الكومنيكيشن (11 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر ياحبيبي ............... بس مارضى يتحمل عندي .................... ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الكومنيكيشن (11 أبريل 2007)

ياعمرو صفوت ممكن بس تعطينا الطريقه للتحميل لانه مارضى يتحمل عندي


----------



## medanass (29 أبريل 2007)

thanx a lot


----------



## rafidalashor (8 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور اخوي على هذه المجموعة من الكتب


----------



## محمد ابو ابراهيم (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*design smart Antenna*

الرجاء من جمع المهتمين ب smart antenna
تزويدنا ببرنامج لتصميم smart antenna ,
ضرورى يا اخوة ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_ana1982 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا

انا اريد كتب عن communication wireless


----------



## mr_safwt (2 ديسمبر 2007)

يا جماعة خدوا الموقع اهو تقدورا تجيبوا من علية الكتب اللى عايزينها كلها بس سجلوا عضوية
فية الاول

الموقع:
www.gigapedia.com


----------



## m_saeed_soliman (3 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alikm (6 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم 
الحقيقة مجموعة رائعة من الكتب القيمة 

شكرا مرة أخرى


----------



## العز عزالدين (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*أخوكم يحتاج اليكم*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته جميعا و بعد
انا طالب ماجستير و تخصصي في ال two dimensional digital filters أرجو أن تساعدوني في البحث عن المصادر اللازمة خاصة كتاب
two dimensional digital filters 
و بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## eng_akyq (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاُ وأنصح الاستفادة كمان من الموقعwww.electrotekno.com


----------



## ادور (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير واتمني لكم التقدم والنجاح في الدراسة


----------



## wshiar (29 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام عليكم .............
انا طالب سنة الاخيرة فى كلية الاتصالات وبحثى عن (radio broadcasting ) ارجو تساعدنى بأي مصدر يخص هذا الموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر اخوكم (wshiar)


----------

